# Does anyone have problems with excess stomach acid?



## jin (Dec 13, 2011)

So just checking if anyone experiences the same problem as me .

My stomach has been a real asshole since 2008. Whenever i feel excited or nervous(like playing a gig), i feel nauseous and always vomit before the event happens so that i wont vomit onstage or something like that. It also happens when unexpected things kind of popup(like friends asking me out all of a sudden). But usually ill eat very little beforehand so ill just vomit but nothing comes out its just vomiting for the sake of relieving the nausea. 

I get hungry fast too and i always have to eat something hot so i can satisfy my stomach. If i dont eat anything while feeling hungry i would ALSO vomit but again nothing comes out its just to relief myself. In addition to all this, i also burp alot and have alot of gas.It really sucks and im hoping one day i can be cured from this crap o_0 Ive only had it since 2008 previously i dont really have this problem when i was a child.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to have too much acid in my stomach, but I finally grew up and quit that shit (lol). (I was starting to actually glow)

Seriously though, I've heard of people just using a little baking soda in water as a super-cheap antacid mix, but I'm not sure how much to use as I've never had a problem unless going hog crazy on spicey Italian food.

Remind me not to get on the tour bus with you lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## jin (Dec 13, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I used to have too much acid in my stomach, but I finally grew up and quit that shit (lol). (I was starting to actually glow)
> 
> Seriously though, I've heard of people just using a little baking soda in water as a super-cheap antacid mix, but I'm not sure how much to use as I've never had a problem unless going hog crazy on spicey Italian food.
> 
> Remind me not to get on the tour bus with you lol.



nah so far no one has been a victim of my nausea....yet


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 13, 2011)

jin said:


> In addition to all this, i also burp alot and have alot of gas.


 
Yeah this was my concern .


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you drink anything caffeinated often, eat spicy foods, or foods high in fat?

All of those can make something like what you're describing worse.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like your stomach is way out of balance!
I would start to write down everything you eat and go back as far as you know.
Once you have the meeting this will really help.

In the mean eat some yogurt it will really help.
All the pepto stuff helps the symptom but not the cause.

Another thing to consider is it may be mental, in my case things like you mention also gets me stressed to the point of being sick. I got over it by calming myself down and concentrating on breathing..it really made a huge difference and now it's ok!


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2011)

I had major digestion issues over the last few years and really had to re-balance my system. I had started eating lots of fast food and otherwise bad for you food due to a back injury and its started a downward spiral towards poor health.

I had to totally revamp my diet and part of that has included:

Eating only lean meats (or at least eating fattier meats very infrequently)
Cutting back on starches
Eating lots more vegetables high in dietary fiber
getting more Cardio in

I was also Vegan for a time and that was actually the quickest fix for my digestion issues. Its a more difficult lifestyle to maintain for me, but if you can do it, you'll have excellent digestive health as a result.


----------



## jin (Dec 15, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I had major digestion issues over the last few years and really had to re-balance my system. I had started eating lots of fast food and otherwise bad for you food due to a back injury and its started a downward spiral towards poor health.
> 
> I had to totally revamp my diet and part of that has included:
> 
> ...



well now im taking more fruits/veggie and soon ill get some yoghurt and hopefully ill feel better. I actually hate fast food because most of the time the taste is quite horrible...with the exception of good fried chicken fast food chains


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 15, 2011)

Your case sounds strangely familiar to me... Except I don't puke everywhere . I realize that I actually don't puke, but I feel like I definitely will. I've dealt with motion sickness a lot, although that goes away after I get used to whatever it is that's causing it (car moving, plane, etc). I still feel rather sick when I'm nervous though, and there's not much I've been able to do about it, except sucking it up haha. (I can particularly relate to your case of feeling nauseous after your friends have asked you to go out, but I'm pretty sure that's more of a mental thing).

I've been plagued with digestive illnesses a lot, such as helicobacter pillori (which was fucking horrible), salmonella, and e.coli. I know those are contagious and not the product of a highly acidic digestive tract, but I'm just very susceptible to getting them. The acidic stomach doesn't help either.

I have to be careful with what I eat. Normally (although I still have to be careful), fatty foods aren't much of a problem. But I have to watch it with spicy foods. I have to be even more careful with acidic juices, such as orange, lemon, grapefruit juices. If I have orange or lemon juice at night, it's almost certain that I'll get some sick heartburns in the middle of the night.

I went to Sri Lanka this summer, and that just spelled disaster for my gastro-intestinal tract. The food was incredibly spicy everywhere, and the different mixes of curry, and highly spiced-up and seasoned foods gave me the worst diarrhea I have ever had. The plane back home was the worst I've ever been in.

Whenever I get heartburns or I feel that my stomach is very acidic and it's hurting, I usually drink one or two spoonfuls of Maalox. Peto-Bismol works great as well, but I can't find it where I'm currently living.

For more severe diarrhea cases (specially when it comes with severe abdominal pains and tons of gasses), I take something called Liolactil, which are what they call lyophilized cultures of Lactobacillus Casei... Qutie a mouthful (and I'm still not 100% sure what "lyophilized" means ). Basically, they're just benign bacteria in a capsule (although I'm pretty sure you can find yogurts that have been made using that stuff), which process all of the bad stuff in your intestines, get rid of the pain, and solidify stool. It's seriously been one of the most life-saving medicines for me 

But, definitely, the best thing is to eat healthy. After I started eating healthy, the frequency of the times I got ill has decreased dramatically. And I mean A LOT. I feel MUCH better these days. I do believe that's the best answer.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 15, 2011)

Without an accurate history and physical... just some thoughts:


Have you discussed this with your doctor? Do it ASAP, if not.
The prevalence of H. Pylori infection is 31% in Singapore. There is a high correlation with this infection and ulcers/cancer so you want to treat it ASAP. Helicobacter pylori infection--curren... [Ann Acad Med Singapore. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
Also, be checked for GERD (AKA acid reflux, also linked to H Pylori)... are you overweight? Has your diet significantly changed? Try sleeping on your left side or in an elevated position and see if that relieves the sysmptoms. GERD can also lead to cancer, so it requires proper treatment more so than just rolaids and pepto...
Hope this helps...


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 15, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Without an accurate history and physical... just some thoughts:
> 
> 
> Have you discussed this with your doctor? Do it ASAP, if not.
> ...



If you're referring to me, then yes. I've had proper treatment and medical attention for all illnesses I've had, I keep a close watch on all things food-related in my body, and I'm very aware of the long-term causes of what I've had. If you weren't referring to me, then nevermind!

As for OP, I agree with you that he should probably start seeking some medical advice regarding his conditions!


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Dec 15, 2011)

My stomach isn't very amused by heavy meals at night. If I drink alcohol and go to bed I won't get to sleep until I drink some water with baking soda. I need to go to a doctor but I think it's mostly related to anxiety, because I also fart a lot


----------



## jin (Dec 15, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Without an accurate history and physical... just some thoughts:
> 
> 
> Have you discussed this with your doctor? Do it ASAP, if not.
> ...



yea i read about it. Im a little underweight, not over lol...but i heard that most of the time gerd sufferers are mostly obese people,no? Anw, no cancer for me i better get things solved i have been damaging my esophagus for far too long...damn acid


----------

